# Am i missing something?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						2006 UNITED STATES FEDERAL RESERVE $20 DOLLAR BILL RARE STAR NOTE EXCELLENT   | eBay
					

. These printing errors aren't common, so there aren't too many star notes in circulation this bill is in excellent condition.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 19, 2021)

IDK Robby, I'm not savvy about paper money except how to get and spend it. The star indicates that the original serial number that ended in a letter, had a printing issue/error and the star note is a replacement. 
I'm certain that I've prolly passed a star note before, not knowing there is a collecting interest.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> IDK Robby, I'm not savvy about paper money except how to get and spend it. The star indicates that the original serial number that ended in a letter, had a printing issue/error and the star note is a replacement.
> I'm certain that I've prolly passed a star note before, not knowing there is a collecting interest.
> ~Fred


I run into a lot of them. I don't understand it, I guess I'm not the only one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah I'm not seeing the hub bub over that bill. 
My wife works at the bank. She brings stuff like that home a good bit.
What would these be worth ?-consecutive numbers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yeah I'm not seeing the hub bub over that bill.
> My wife works at the bank. She brings stuff like that home a good bit.
> What would these be worth ?-consecutive numbers.


I get bills like that all the time. I once had a $20 serial number 00000237. I spent it before I realized people sell those things. Oh well. I've done worse.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Check those bills! ‘Fancy’ serial numbers can mean big bucks
					

Notice a pattern and you could cash in.




					www.inquirer.com
				



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 19, 2021)

Interesting.
Sold a red seal 100 with a star for 30 bucks over face once in an auction setting.
Thinking that e bay sale might be full of schill bidders.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Everything is rare, whether it is or not. Too many knock off products. 1/3 of everything you see is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 19, 2021)

For anyone with a star note here is a website I use which lets you know if a star note is rare. I looked up the $20 and it said it’s extremely common






__





						Star Note Lookup: $20 2006 IG04080896* | My Currency Collection
					

Find out if your modern star notes are valuable




					www.mycurrencycollection.com


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


It's because it's got a very low serial number on it the lower the number the more they like it


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 19, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> It's because it's got a very low serial number on it the lower the number the more they like it


Low serial number and being a star note is a hot item to bill collectors it's about like we are when we see that red Ryan bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> It's because it's got a very low serial number on it the lower the number the more they like it


Surely 04080896 isn't that low right?  There are over four million out there lower than it.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 19, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Low serial number and being a star note is a hot item to bill collectors it's about like we are when we see that red Ryan bottle


As a bill and coin collector it doesn’t matter about it being a low number until it has at least 2 00 in the front. Even if it had 2 00 in the front it wouldn’t bring that much. I looked at the bidders and once it got retail at around $35 it’s been bid on by only two people so they have gotten into a bidding war and they aren’t stopping


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 19, 2021)

I collect these kinds of things along with coins. Maybe that bill is worth 25 dollars. The star notes are made when there is an error while printing the paper as the ink runs everywhere. So they can't use the same serial number so they put a star after it. Also if you spent a bill with a serial number that lol I'm really sorry that bill would have been worth a minimum of $100.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

After covid it started speeding up digital transactions, which in turn spend up the digital dollar aka Fedcoin so fiat is not going to be around much in 10 years. Fiat is already antique


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 20, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> As a bill and coin collector it doesn’t matter about it being a low number until it has at least 2 00 in the front. Even if it had 2 00 in the front it wouldn’t bring that much. I looked at the bidders and once it got retail at around $35 it’s been bid on by only two people so they have gotten into a bidding war and they aren’t stopping


That $20 bill serial # 00000236 i was referring to in an earlier reply was part of a set. It was a big sheet that someone cut down. Most likely they took it out of the frame it came in. My uncle has a framed set of 50- $20 bills serial numbers 00000001-00000050. All one sheet in a frame on his basement wall. I love it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That $20 bill serial # 00000236 i was referring to in an earlier reply was part of a set. It was a big sheet that someone cut down. Most likely they took it out of the frame it came in. My uncle has a framed set of 50- $20 bills serial numbers 00000001-00000050. All one sheet in a frame on his basement wall. I love it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That’s amazing


----------



## American (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Especially since it appears that you can buy one (or four) for $41.99


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2021)

American said:


> Especially since it appears that you can buy one (or four) for $41.99


Has to be a con.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



Can we please stick to bottles?


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't either. $520 for a 2006 $20? Yikes... I have a very extensive coin collection, and check my change every time, maybe I  need to start checking the paper now.


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why are people bidding on this bill? I know I have seen them before, the star notes. I don't understand it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the * stands for a note made in it's main mint in DC but don't quite know?There isn't too many * notes!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> I believe the * stands for a note made in it's main mint in DC but don't quite know?There isn't too many * notes!


* means a reprint because of a defect in the original print.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 29, 2021)

Digital dollar to be released in July by the Fed. Fiat is soon to be an antique ( already is). So start collecting what you can because as of 2009 the dollar as we knew it was finished. Covid definitely sped things up. Welcome to cryptocurrency everyone.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 29, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Digital dollar to be released in July by the Fed. Fiat is soon to be an antique ( already is). So start collecting what you can because as of 2009 the dollar as we knew it was finished. Covid definitely sped things up. Welcome to cryptocurrency everyone.


I just got a hundred dollar bill the other day with a serial that starts MF 666. Its the end of the world man, oh noooo........


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 29, 2021)

Lol!!! Thats great!. I definitely would frame that bill and hang it in the entry way. I told everyone, every friend, family members of mine to put there extra money siting in the bank in to Bitcoin back in 2012 but everyone said I was nuts. Who's nuts now?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Digital dollar to be released in July by the Fed. Fiat is soon to be an antique ( already is). So start collecting what you can because as of 2009 the dollar as we knew it was finished. Covid definitely sped things up. Welcome to cryptocurrency everyone.


Here is a full front to back wet transfer. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a full front to back wet transfer.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





Looks like the backside is morphing to the front side. Really cool.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Looks like the backside is morphing to the front side. Really cool.


Caused by the machine stacking the bills before they were dry. All backwards printed. I think Philadelphia has more than the others. At least I see more minted transfers from there than other mints. I wish I could find the star replacement for this defect. This one is definitely circulated so my not have caught it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

